# iTaste 134 on Fasttech



## Derick (12/10/13)

Not sure if this really qualifies as a new ecig product, but it is new on fasttech
$107.26 

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1...thentic-innokin-itaste-134-variable-wattage-e


----------



## CraftyZA (12/10/13)

Still a tad pricey for something with less technical functionality than the svd. No screen, no wattage mode, and fairly huge jump between settings. I wonder if the FT one is real or fake?


----------



## Derick (12/10/13)

Looks legit - cost price from innokin is $79 - so 107 seems about right for FT - besides, I don't think that thing is easy to clone 

But yeah, I agree, a lot of money for basically a mech mod with VW


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/10/13)

The Guy at the shop I get most of my liquids from has one of these things, I think he charges R1700 for them, tried his one and to be honest it vapes nicely but not as nice as something that size should


----------

